# New TT in town!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden passed his TT today! Next stop - AD & IPO1! So proud of my handsome dude. :wub:


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

congratulations!! did you take t he test at Out of the Pits?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

mebully21 said:


> congratulations!! did you take t he test at Out of the Pits?


Sure did! It was a great turn out and we beat the rain!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

awesome!!! i was supposed to bring Sadie but when i saw it was over 3 hrs away i had to cancel


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

mebully21 said:


> awesome!!! i was supposed to bring Sadie but when i saw it was over 3 hrs away i had to cancel


Oh yeah, that's definitely quite a ride.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jason L said:


> Congrats!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats! He's very handsome.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Congratz!!!! 
I love his picture BTW! 
Stunning boy you have there.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Congratz!!!!
> I love his picture BTW!
> Stunning boy you have there.





Verivus said:


> Congrats! He's very handsome.


Thank you both! I think he's a cutie too but I may be a bit biased.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------

